# Altum angels 1.5 years update



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

click photo below to see the video


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

They are looking Great Kevin . Keep up the good work...


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

These fish must be seen in person to get a true perspective of how large they are. 
Great looking setup.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks guys for your kind words


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice clean setup and those altums look great in your tank!!!!!!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice setup.

Do you mind sharing what your set up involves / feeding and number of water changes - am thinking of trying Altums and would appreciate a couple of tips

thanks


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

glad you like it, thanks


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I feed them frozen Mysis shrimp and blood worms morning and night, flakes in the day (auto feeder), 25% water change twice a week.29 degree and nothing but tap water. Altums are fairly easy, only the first couple weeks are critical.



Fishman21 said:


> Nice setup.
> 
> Do you mind sharing what your set up involves / feeding and number of water changes - am thinking of trying Altums and would appreciate a couple of tips
> 
> thanks


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow...absolutly stunning...the music makes them appear like ghosts. Altums and Peruvians were always the only angels I really liked ^.^


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, just some spa music though



Momobobo said:


> Wow...absolutly stunning...the music makes them appear like ghosts. Altums and Peruvians were always the only angels I really liked ^.^


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice setup and fish.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, buddy



2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice setup and fish.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

They have been developed so well, buddy. I guess they still have lots room to reach full size, right?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Kevin. I tried to get some red headed altums from Oliver But he was asking $ 100 us each. Seeing your angels makes me want to get the 300 gallon for sale and move the discus in there and turn the 170 in to an altum tank like yours.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, not sure how much they can grow still.
the bigger ones, from tip to tip is 12 inches.
i think they are fast growing window is over



H . said:


> They have been developed so well, buddy. I guess they still have lots room to reach full size, right?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

the red head Altum is not P. altum. however, they look even better sometimes.especially if you like the red color.
make sure get a big group. 
Good luck, and the Altum season is coming soon.



Discus Dave said:


> Hey Kevin. I tried to get some red headed altums from Oliver But he was asking $ 100 us each. Seeing your angels makes me want to get the 300 gallon for sale and move the discus in there and turn the 170 in to an altum tank like yours.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> thanks, not sure how much they can grow still.
> the bigger ones, from tip to tip is 12 inches.
> i think they are fast growing window is over


I see. Now I remember that beijing guys' breed pairs were kind smaller than your fish.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to get a group but they asking price for them are pretty steap and Oliver has only 5 left and will not be bring more in. Here is some information on them
Belowwater.com Rare Fish Blog



kevin22 said:


> the red head Altum is not P. altum. however, they look even better sometimes.especially if you like the red color.
> make sure get a big group.
> Good luck, and the Altum season is coming soon.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

yeah, not so big.
most "large" Altums I see on internet are about the same size



H . said:


> I see. Now I remember that beijing guys' breed pairs were kind smaller than your fish.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

oh, those are Rio ***** Altums, or the false Altums, they are normally cheaper than real Altums, I'd wait untill summer, buy young Altums, they are under 30 dollars a piece, buy a big box. the Pricey ones called Isabella Red shoulder Altums or sth. similar, 100 bucks a piece, not real P. Altums



Discus Dave said:


> I would like to get a group but they asking price for them are pretty steap and Oliver has only 5 left and will not be bring more in. Here is some information on them
> Belowwater.com Rare Fish Blog


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what you ph at


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> ...
> most "large" Altums I see on internet are about the same size


Yes. too many "blah - blah" online... hardly see some nice size fish...

I think yours will keep growing a bit at least since I've seen altums they filmed in the river were kinda a bit bigger...


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I don't test it anymore, last time it was around 5.



Johnnyfishtanks said:


> what you ph at


----------

